# Hacer algún día robot explorador



## Meta (May 1, 2009)

Buenas:

Estaba viendo un documental sobre los robots que enviaron  a Marte (en el futuro enviarán más), y me gustaría hacer algo de eso. (No para enviarlo al espacio claro).

¿Qué opinan? ¿Demasiado complicado?
Hacer un robot con cámaras infrarrojo, etc y que sea capaz de ir donde quieras.

YouTube - Robots lunares en el Teide (La Orotava)

YouTube - [1] National Geographic - Los robots en Marte

Saludo.
*
EDITO:*
Normas del robots
http://www.esa.int/esaCP/SEM9Q7RTKMF_Spain_0.html
http://www.esa.int/esaCP/SEM6YIRTKMF_Spain_0.html

Saludo.


----------



## Chico3001 (May 1, 2009)

En si el robot no es complejo.... pero el algortimo de reconocimiento de imagenes para una webcam si lo es.... 

Para comenzar puedes intentar con los sensores basicos (distancia, presencia, colores etc) y de alli ir añadiendo modulos mas complejos hasta terminarlo...


----------



## Meta (May 1, 2009)

Lo de la cámara es ver a donde vas, no es nada complicado.


----------



## karl (May 22, 2009)

hay un libro llamado "build your all terrain robot", que describe drones (robots radiocontrolados) que se pueden hacer en un taller, describe la propulsion, muy distinta a la de los "exploradores de escritorios", que se suelen ver en las competencias ya que el autor suele "soltar" estos robots en un ambiente interesante (su barrio), y los controla con video y audio desde su base, (recomienda usar sillas de ruedas modificadas para la propulsion por ejemplo), y da información sobre sensores, camaras, transponders y otros mecanismos de control


----------



## golumx (May 23, 2009)

¿Que es lo que quieres explorar? Los exploradores mas avanados que conozco son los que puso la NASA en Marte, estos capturan imagenes y las mandan a la Tierra, estan medio radio controlados, ya que la distancia es tan grande el retraso que hay hace imposible controlarlos en tiempo real por lo que se les dice lo que quieren ver y a donde quieren llegar y ellos son medio autonomos salvando obstaculos etc... El entorno en el que se van a desenvolver es el que determina las decisiones que el robot ha de tomar y cuales le has de decir tu, no es lo mismo moverse dentro de una casa (suelo horizontal, escalones, paredes y muebles) que hacerlo dentro de un colector de saneamiento, con obstaculos de otro tipo.


----------



## IsyDisy (Nov 13, 2009)

Mira este enlace hay documentación de como fabricar un robot teledirigido con sensores, está bastante bien explicado, la verdad pa lo que hay por ahi es lo mejor que he encontrado

http://www.filedropper.com/proyectofinaldecarrera-robotexploradorautnomo


----------

